# millhaven plantion



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Dec 13, 2008)

has anyone deer hunted there?a friend hunts down the road from there. he said it should be great.but was wondering was it worth 4000.00 to hunt it.i'm a bowhunter and i don't like hunting crowded woods. any help would be helpful


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 13, 2008)

It did  have a long waiting list......... It is a working farm with all kinds of different terrain..... lots of P&Y bucks have been killed there. Most of the P&Y bucks listed that have come out of Screven County have came from there. I used to Live in Effingham and hunted Screven Co....... Lots of good deer on the Savannah River and Brair Creek. $4000??? According how bad you want you want bone.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 13, 2008)

My cousins brother in law used to be in that club. He killed 2 P&Y bucks off the club. It used to be managed mainly for bowhunters but I think gun hunting is the main focus now. Awesome land and it holds some big deer for sure. But $4000, thats alot of money to spend for Ga


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 13, 2008)

Heck, thats a lot of money to spend for Texas too.


----------



## Fatwater (Dec 13, 2008)

That's pricey.  I wonder how they are working their club deal.  That's a big tract.  I assume they lease a section of it for the hunt club.  What is the acreage/number of members?


----------



## Mark Brooks (Dec 15, 2008)

Many moons ago, I use to work for Mingeldorff's and we had a company dove shoots down there.  Man what a place!!!  They used to let employee'd deer hunt there.  Man, $4000 seems like a lot.  $2500 would be more in line for the whole season.

MB


----------



## turhntng (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in the club.  Killed 2 P&Ys the last two seasons.  There are about 10 hardcore bowhunters and 30 gun hunters.  There are some bow only areas on the club.  Approximately 24000 acres.


----------

